# Earliest possible way to tell if a dog is pregnant? (Breeders help?)



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I keep getting mixed info out there and I'm a bit concerned about Ada. She was in the vet's last week and he wasn't too concerned yet but told me to keep an eye on her. Well, I'm noticing a bit of weight gain and nipple enlargement since getting her. 

I've read mixed things on ultrasounds and whatnot and how accurate they are. She's about 3 weeks in IF she was bred. Some places have said that's too early to really tell.

I do not like this not knowing thing and I don't know what I'll do if she is pregnant. I'm hoping if the vet still things the emergency spay is too risky for her that maybe Summer's breeder can help out. We're good friends and she's whelped many litters. 

Must breathe. :redface:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Evidently (from my quickie Googling), there's a blood test the vet can do to look for relaxin (dog pregnancy hormone). Other than that I guess you just wait. . .once the babies' skeletons calcify you could do x-rays, but I'm not sure when that happens.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Early pregnancy can be frustratingly hard to determine. The relaxin assay isn't very reliable until after 28 days, and it's my understanding that it has a fair number of false negatives. X-rays aren't helpful until after about 40-45 days. It's my understanding that ultrasound is the most reliable way early in a pregnancy to detect it. But I am by no means a reproductive specialist or expert.

Keep in mind, though, Laurelin, that some of the hormonal changes that happen after a heat are similar whether a bitch is pregnant or not. So false pregnancies are always, always a possibility with an intact bitch and can sometimes look amazingly like a real pregnancy even to the point of mammary development and leaking milk.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay here's what I'm seeing:


side by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


belly2 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


belly by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Here's one more comparison. 

5/5/11


DSC_6434 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

to 5/20/11


ada by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

It's just been the past 2-3 days that I've really seen much change. But if she was pregnant isn't it a bit early to be seeing this much weight gain?

Telling myself not to panic.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

Some people (vets, breeders, etc) can palpate very early on and tell if a female is pregnant. I'm NOT one of them LOL Not from lack of trying, or having my vets show me how, but I just never aquired the skill. I've had vets though that can palpate and even predict how many pups, and they are accurate down to being 1 pup off. They said it feels like a row of peas in a pod. Well, 2 pods, one for each horn. If I remember right, this works up until about 3-4 weeks. You might see if there is a reproductive specialist in your area, or a canine semen bank, they usually have people that can do this accurately.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know anything about telling if a dog is pregnant. But I must say that is a very marked change in weight! Is it at all possible that she's just getting more food now and you might need to cut down a bit? I don't know how the enlarged nipples would fit into that scenerio, though. 

Here's hoping she's not preggers!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have found if you stand them on their hind legs by taking hold of their front feet and feel their belly, especially if you compare it to a female who is not pregnant, they have a little pot belly feel, even when they are not very far along. It sort of stretches them out so they should sort of tuck-up. Hard to explain but if you can compare her to even one of your other dogs, you may see what I am talking about.


----------

